# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Goed ziek na seks

## artist

Goed ziek na een orgasme, zelfs na elke seksuele opwinding, niet een uurtje of zo maar 4 tot 12 dagen, is een ernstige ziekte.
Er is weinig fantasie nodig om te begrijpen dat je carrière, studie, relatie naar de maan zijn.. 
Het is gelukkig een redelijk zeldzame ziekte maar als je het hebt is het rampzalig.

Het doel van mijn bericht is eigenlijk
·	Ten eerste in contact te komen met andere patiënten
·	Ten tweede via o.a. dit forum de medische wereld wakker te schudden.
Wat dit laatste betreft: 
Op dit moment is het nog een hele stap om met deze klachten bij een dokter aan te komen. Meestal word je niet zomaar serieus genomen en moet je echt wel blijven aanhouden. Wel begrijpelijk want de ziekte is niet alleen zeer zeldzaam maar daardoor ook vrijwel onbekend.

In 2002 heeft Dr. Waldinger er de naam POIS, (Post Orgasmic Illness Syndrome) aan gegeven en 8 jaar later gestart met behandelingen die mij persoonlijk niet erg aantrekkelijk voorkomen.
E.e.a. is bij artsen echter ook vrijwel onbekend.

Hoewel ik inmiddels heel wat informatie over dit onderwerp ter beschikking heb wacht ik even af wat de reacties zullen zijn.
Bijvoorbeeld symptomen, theorieën waar het allemaal vandaan kan komen en meer van dat soort dingen heb ik bewust nog laten rusten.

----------

